# Should IPL exists



## abhijangda (Apr 7, 2010)

Hey frnds, let me ask you a very simple question. Is it worth having IPL. Shouldn't it be banned. I support that it should be. Reasons below

1. At the time when we all are talking about environmental pollution. At the time when we are standing where we should do something to prevent this deadly pollution, we are seeing IPL matches. Didn't you the lights which runs for so much time, wasting many mega watts of electricity.  Wouldn't it lead to pollution.

2. When we say that India has nearly 26 crores poor people (according to census of 2001), we are wasting crores of rupees on IPL. Is this fair, if all these would have been given to many policies run by govt., wouldn't it lead to some if not much upliftment of those poor family.

We are just seeing it for entertainment. Dont you think removing IPL will be good. Tell me frnds.


----------



## ajayashish (Apr 7, 2010)

Dude... i am sure you even do a lot of things which is wasting money... like gaming on ur pc.. which even require electricity... 

We can still save electricity if we try to stop its waste not by not using the same. We can help poor by contributing money not by not spending on our self


----------



## jayantr7 (Apr 7, 2010)

both of  ur correct...but i voted no


----------



## abhijangda (Apr 7, 2010)

ajayashish, you didn't understand what i want to say. I m not saying i m against IPL or against cricket. I also used to play cricket with my frnds. But here i don't think there is any use of IPL. Wasting so much time and money just for entertainment is not a wise thing.
Also as for games i used to play them but just for some time a day or even after some weeks and that too OSS. if we will not play games then what will happen to those developers who developed them. 
Now pls dont say that what will happen to all those who are employed in IPL.


----------



## ajayashish (Apr 7, 2010)

Do you understand that these games also make a lot of employment opportunity... i am not talking about the player... i am talking about the person who are not shown onscreen. 

If you want to shave electricity ... call all ur friend and use one TV to watch it... don't just shut down everything and sit.... stop playing video games in that case.. 

If you want to help the poor then just contribute a nominal amount for them dont ask others to contribute... remember it is easy to say that we can help poor with that money but when we give that money to you ,,, you will say let it be with me... 

no hard feelings but we always see what others are wasting not what we do


----------



## Rahim (Apr 7, 2010)

Purely on financial terms, the PSUs providing electricity are being paid their due. Simple. But the real point is not that simple.

As to say about Govt's policies, the Central Govt and her machcineries are so active during this Jan-Mar to mop up their revenues and then gradually slow down and forget what to do with that money collected.
OFF-TOPIC: India is witnessing elections very regularly in one part or other and this requires plenty of moolah. Middle and Upper Class bears the brunt of the Political Machinery and thugs and YET Govt turns a blind eye.

Though employment oppurtunities are far better in India though there a skewed demand-supply ratio which brings down the wages considerably. But YET today a family is far better than a decade ago.


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 7, 2010)

IPL is business. Business must go on.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Apr 7, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> IPL is business. Business must go on.



Exactly...


----------



## rishitells (Apr 7, 2010)

abhijangda said:


> 2. When we say that India has nearly 26 crores poor people (according to census of 2001), we are wasting crores of rupees on IPL. Is this fair, if all these would have been given to many policies run by govt., wouldn't it lead to some if not much upliftment of those poor family.



I don't think there is any money waste in IPL. If we start to analyze how much money is wasted in India, there will be a huge list dude.
For example, the corrupt politicians, who fill their pocket with billions of rupees, and so on....



abhijangda said:


> We are just seeing it for entertainment. Dont you think removing IPL will be good. Tell me frnds.



You may be watching it for entertainment, but not everyone. I think IPL rocks because india is getting more and more young players from it, who will be selected for national team. Since there will be great and talented players, India will always remain no. 1


----------



## way2jatin (Apr 8, 2010)

In terms of pollution IPL is definetly damaging resources 
In terms of cricket it is injuring many indian players as you can see in T20 squad


----------



## Aspire (Apr 9, 2010)

*No, save environment,money,resources,fitness etc.*


----------



## jayantr7 (Apr 9, 2010)

ipl should go on.....it's a good time pass fr me


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 9, 2010)

Why only IPL. Aren't there any other things which damage or deteriorate our environment?
Think about those mega music concerts, those award ceremonies.
I think its should go on.


----------



## ico (Apr 9, 2010)

IPL generates employment FOR a LOT.


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 9, 2010)

1.what tense is 'Should IPL exists' ? kindly correct that 

2.i believe IPL is just entertainment which pays a lot to the participants.nothin more.


----------



## sam9s (Apr 10, 2010)

I voted NO....BUT NOT because of the ridiculous reasons OP gave, but just because in my openion IPL has created a mockery of cricket as a Game. Any true cricket lover....mind you the keyword is true cricket lover would disapprove the way IPL has approched Cricket. True Cricket should have remained within Tests and ODIs not even T20.


----------



## Aspire (Apr 10, 2010)

Cool G5 said:


> Why only IPL. Aren't there any other things which damage or deteriorate our environment?
> Think about those mega music concerts, those award ceremonies.
> I think its should go on.




All such things should be banned


----------



## eggman (Apr 10, 2010)

sam9s said:


> ay IPL has approched Cricket. True Cricket should have remained within Tests and ODIs not even T20.



I am pretty sure when ODI was introduced in the 70s , many true Cricket lovers would've felt the same back then , that True Cricket should have remained within Tests and not in ODI!!

Anyway, the reason OP gave were pretty ridiculous !


----------



## sam9s (Apr 11, 2010)

eggman said:


> I am pretty sure when ODI was introduced in the 70s , many true Cricket lovers would've felt the same back then , that True Cricket should have remained within Tests and not in ODI!!



Then what do you expect next a T10 with tennis ball with one tip one hand rule.................True Cricket was Test, but to add more thrill ODI was introduced and I agree people dispised that form, but just because it was accepted.......does not mean you keep going on....you got to stop somewhere......other wise the mere existance of "cricket" as such would be completely changed......


----------



## Krow (Apr 11, 2010)

IPL sucks. It is a lame attempt by BCCI to copy the Football leagues. When the football leagues were made, they did not change the format of the game. Unlike IPL, which chose a shorter format. Poor copy of those leagues and another opportunity for the rich to get richer. Environment worries are not sound arguments, however the game has lost its charm. I am against this thing. If it was their original idea, then I would have given them some credit, but it is a richer version of the ICL. Lame.


----------



## Stuge (Apr 11, 2010)

hmm who are we to judge ..IPL should exists ...

THough , this year I'm not following IPL that much .Like  I did in the last two seasons .


----------



## ico (Apr 11, 2010)

Problems with everything?



sam9s said:


> mind you the keyword is true cricket lover would  disapprove the way IPL has approched Cricket.


okk.

True Cricket fans = fans which won't mind wasting 8 hours or 5 days of their life for a single match? I don't think so. (Do correct me.)



sam9s said:


> you got to stop somewhere....


already stopped at T20.



Krow said:


> When the football leagues were made, they did not *change* the format of  the game. Unlike IPL, which *chose* a shorter format.




The only thing bad is flat pitches and Mandira Bedi. We need a contest between the bowler and the batsman.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 11, 2010)

cheerleaders


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 11, 2010)

@ico - Mandira is gone for good now we need break from siddhu.


----------



## way2jatin (Apr 11, 2010)

truly said by ico that it creates employment 
But it should be limited and time duration should be taken care of


----------



## sam9s (Apr 11, 2010)

ico said:


> True Cricket fans = fans which won't mind wasting 8 hours or 5 days of their life for a single match? I don't think so. (Do correct me.)



Its not cricket they like its the thrill of pace, sixes and fours, you call them cricket fans???...every ball should cross the rope.....ha!.................hell goes the temperament, character, endurance, technique that True Cricket needs to excel.....eh!!. If thrill is the only purpose, as I said lets go further and have a Tennis ball T10 with more thrilling rules like one tip one hand, last man batting, add more cheer leaders with even less cloths, add more mindirass, add more star value with not only movie characters owing the team but actuly opting to play on the field as well......etc etc...etc.........should we???



> already stopped at T20.



Is it ?? how can you be so sure......tommorrow if a Tennis Ball T10 draws more crowed and money, why wont the management go for it.



> The only thing bad is flat pitches and Mandira Bedi. We need a contest between the bowler and the batsman.



There is no contest what so ever just blind hitting, sometime it works and sometime it doent......thats not cricket

---------- Post added at 03:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:03 PM ----------




Krow said:


> IPL sucks. It is a lame attempt by BCCI to copy the Football leagues. When the football leagues were made, they did not change the format of the game. Unlike IPL, which chose a shorter format. Poor copy of those leagues and another opportunity for the rich to get richer. Environment worries are not sound arguments, however the game has lost its charm. I am against this thing. If it was their original idea, then I would have given them some credit, but it is a richer version of the ICL. Lame.



++++++1....Add this to what ever I said....


----------



## Krow (Apr 11, 2010)

Employment, yeah right.  Rather they should focus their energy on strengthening our domestic leagues. Have you seen the matches of the Australian leagues? Every match is competitive. Their players don't come in the team with thousands of domestic runs under their belt on the back of flat pitches. They score these runs on difficult pitches and hence no new Aussie player is a flop. Look at Cameron White, Doug Bollinger, Nathan Hauritz, etc.

I'd rather have them employed at the domestic level. Trophies like Ranji should be made tougher to win by providing competitive wickets, so that we produce the world's best pacers as well as spinners. We don't have a single bowler in the lineup who can win us the match on his own. That bowler was last seen when Kumble was in the team. Bhajji is too moody.

On the domestic level, curators should be given strict instructions to make very competitive wickets. The crowd should be drawn to the domestic leagues. IPL is almost like people come to see the match to see celebs (owners and their guests and the players they hire) only. The star value has made the league a hit and not the game.


----------



## ico (Apr 11, 2010)

Only T20 can trigger the expansion of Cricket as a global sport otherwise it will remain the sole privilege of the 8 test playing nations.

ODI and Tests can't. Indians can waste their time sitting in front of TVs for 5 full days or 8 hours for ODIs continuously. No one else can't.

The only thing wrong is flat pitches like I said before. Give good competitive pitches which I especially want, you won't see "blind hitting."


----------



## azzu (Apr 11, 2010)

ico said:


> Only T20 can trigger the expansion of Cricket as a global sport
> 
> ODI and Tests can't. Indians can waste their time sitting in front of TVs for 5 full days or 8 hours for ODIs continuously. No one else can't.


+100

coming to pitches I love the way Newzealand Pitches Behave (atleast before 3-4 years)
they are Bowlers (fast , Med fast) heaven.
Good to see we have good support for Bowlers from Members 
has any one read the article recently by Dale styne ? 

Ha.. ithink  this Thread is going OFFTOPIC
and going on topic just ridiculous reasons to ban IPL From OP


----------



## Krow (Apr 11, 2010)

Cricket was always against the environment. The bats are not eco-friendly you know.  Does that mean we should stop playing cricket?


----------



## Admirer Of Digit (Apr 11, 2010)

Krow said:


> Cricket was always against the environment. The bats are not eco-friendly you know.  Does that mean we should stop playing cricket?



+100
...........


----------



## sam9s (Apr 11, 2010)

ico said:


> Only T20 can trigger the expansion of Cricket as a global sport otherwise it will remain the sole privilege of the 8 test playing nations.



Who wants that.....?? the management you think has come up with T20 to make cricket reach the world....lol you r dreaming, its just money. You cannt expect to kill the mere existance of the game just to reach masses. Games like NBA, ruggby has their specific target audience, if now you think US decides to make it global they should change the games very existance with stupid rules and unnecessary advertizing



> ODI and Tests can't. Indians can waste their time sitting in front of TVs for 5 full days or 8 hours for ODIs continuously. No one else can't.



Indians dont "wast" time while watching ODIs and test, they "enjoy it" so does all the other cricket playing nations and true cricket lovers, if people like you feel its a wast of time, it not surprising that you support the no brain game version of cricket called IPL



> The only thing wrong is flat pitches like I said before. Give good competitive pitches which I especially want, you won't see "blind hitting."



You give anything, I mean anything, I can bet you on paper....80% of the game will still be blind hitting and nothing else......


----------



## ico (Apr 11, 2010)

sam9s said:


> Who wants that.....?? the management you think has come up with T20 to make cricket reach the world....lol you r dreaming, its just money. You cannt expect to kill the mere existance of the game just to reach masses. Games like NBA, ruggby has their specific target audience, if now you think US decides to make it global they should change the games very existance with stupid rules and unnecessary advertizing.


Have we really changed the game's very existence with stupid rules? See: Adoption. (IPL has "adopted".)
T20 is a format of Cricket. It came way before the first season of IPL occured. Nothing less and nothing more.

And all the sport you have mentioned above get finished in mere 2 hours at max. 

Rather we should have a a Test match or ODI league? For a league, T20 is the format most suited.



sam9s said:


> Indians dont "wast" time while watching ODIs and test, they "enjoy it" so does all the other cricket playing nations and true cricket lovers, if people like you feel its a wast of time, it not surprising that you support the no brain game version of cricket called IPL


oh really? When did I say I support "IPL"? I'm just supporting the T20 format. All formats are equal. Too much of so-called purists piss me off especially when they will never bother watching a Ranji game.  A game surely evolves over a period of time. T20 is an evolution. Never did I say that it's better than ODI or Test Cricket. T20 is Cricket. Accept it or not.


----------



## Krow (Apr 12, 2010)

IPL is 

Cricket is no longer cricket. I disagree with:


> T20 is Cricket. Accept it or not.



T20 is much more like baseball. Period.


Sachin has redefined the art of batting in the IPL. Only 3 sixes till now. He plays cricket, the rest are merely wild swingers of the bat.


----------



## thewisecrab (Apr 12, 2010)

sam9s said:


> Who wants that.....?? the management you think has come up with T20 to make cricket reach the world....lol you r dreaming, its just money. You cannt expect to kill the mere existance of the game just to reach masses. Games like NBA, ruggby has their specific target audience, if now you think US decides to make it global they should change the games very existance with stupid rules and unnecessary advertizing


That's like saying "Oh look, I DONT want cricket to be popular. I DONT want cricket to be an olympic sport. Let it remain as it is. We indians are watching. Thats enough"

Is that what you want? To reach out to the world, time is of the essence. Why do you think footie, hockey, basketball is popular all around the world?  Time oriented. 

You can come back from a hard day of work, go to a footie/hockey/basketball match. You''ll be back home in 3 hours thoroughly entertained. 

Try watching a test/odi match in the same scenario. Oh wait, we Indians will watch anything right? 


> Indians dont "wast" time while watching ODIs and test, they "enjoy it" so does all the other cricket playing nations and true cricket lovers, if people like you feel its a wast of time, it not surprising that you support the no brain game version of cricket called IPL



LOL, no brains? IPL whether you like it or not as brought India to the center stage of world cricket (barring Kotla) proving we have the finances, love for the sport, and infra. How can a system rear profits and garner huge sales in tickets/trp if it has no brains? 




> You give anything, I mean anything, I can bet you on paper....80% of the game will still be blind hitting and nothing else......



And you expect the world to watch kirket how? Watching a 5 day drain that may end up with no win? or a whole day of waste when ultimately people just watch the first/last 10 overs? Really, get your arguments straight. 

T20 is a platform ICC has managed to create to try and attract more countries into the sport. 10yrs from now, would you like the same pool of 10 nations in the game? or more? 

IPL is just extending that platform. Heck youtube managed to bag rights for online coverage, showing how massively important this could be for the spread of the game. 

Sure, it renders in limitless profits, and La-Lisp Modi is raking it in. 

But if ultimately, cricket triumphs, IPL has won. (and it has IMO)


----------



## ico (Apr 12, 2010)

Krow said:


> T20 is much more like baseball. Period.


You obviously have no idea about what you are talking. Period. *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baseball

Perhaps, the same thing was also heard in the late 1970s.


----------



## Aspire (Apr 12, 2010)

A player's potential cant be judged in just 20 Overs!!!


----------



## ico (Apr 12, 2010)

No one is talking about the "player's potential" here.


----------



## Aspire (Apr 12, 2010)

Krow said:


> Cricket is no longer cricket
> 
> Sachin has redefined the art of batting in the IPL. Only 3 sixes till now. He plays cricket, the rest are merely wild swingers of the bat.




Krow's right


----------



## sam9s (Apr 14, 2010)

ico said:


> oh really? When did I say I support "IPL"? I'm just supporting the T20 format. All formats are equal. Too much of so-called purists piss me off especially when they will never bother watching a Ranji game.  A game surely evolves over a period of time. T20 is an evolution. Never did I say that it's better than ODI or Test Cricket. T20 is Cricket. Accept it or not.



ok your support for T20 is welcomed, IPL is even a more crocked version of T20. T20 is not an evolution, cricket already has evolved as a game, they have changed the format, added rules, added bollywood, added half naked women, added maindrass, added media, added non cricket contests, added all non cricketing nonence... ... to lure "specific" kind of audience who just wants blind fun out of the game irrespective of the "actual" game. To lure Audiance for whom cricket is................"just in the first 15 overs" one question of "skore kaya hua hai" in the middle innings and "the last 5 overs" thats it. This is not cricket....T20 is not cricket and IPL is even worst than T20 as cricket........Accept it or not...

---------- Post added at 06:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:20 PM ----------




Krow said:


> Sachin has redefined the art of batting in the IPL. Only 3 sixes till now. He plays cricket, the rest are merely wild swingers of the bat.



+100 Absolutely...... And with a fact that he still is the second heighest scorer in IPL.

---------- Post added at 06:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:23 PM ----------




thewisecrab said:


> That's like saying "Oh look, I DONT want cricket to be popular. I DONT want cricket to be an olympic sport. Let it remain as it is. We indians are watching. Thats enough"



ok for you then it should be like......."Oh look!! nobody is watching cricket around the world except India or the cricketing nations....its not popular.....Damm the game wont survive, we have to make it popular, screw the game, it should be popular thats more important"

I wonder if people like you are in some sports management what would you do to games like "golf" and "Snookers" which are snail pace games to make them more popular.



> You can come back from a hard day of work, go to a footie/hockey/basketball match. You''ll be back home in 3 hours thoroughly entertained.



you want to be thoroughly entertained.....go watch a movie, hit the bar, gamble, screw around, do whatever.....just dont watch cricket ...simple



> LOL, no brains? IPL whether you like it or not as brought India to the center stage of world cricket (barring Kotla) proving we have the finances, love for the sport, and infra. How can a system rear profits and garner huge sales in tickets/trp if it has no brains?



lol you dont need brains to garner huge profit and sales in ticket......it was obvious.....add all that non cricketing nonsence,(glamour, bollywood....etc ect) make it shotter (which obviously would shower sixes and fours) advertize it like insane and with a population of 100 crore you got your huge profit and sales in tickets......

---------- Post added at 07:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:46 PM ----------




thewisecrab said:


> And you expect the world to watch kirket how? Watching a 5 day drain that may end up with no win? or a whole day of waste when ultimately people just watch the first/last 10 overs? Really, get your arguments straight.



Then my friend you dont have the slighest idea what cricket as a game is (which is obvious given the arguement you are trying to pull)........you and all other on your side know cricket just as an entertainment

Test cricket is never just win or loose, even to get to a draw is sometimes considered more tough, challenging and hence even more satisfying over a clear a win. True cricket as a game tests a team's/player's temperament, character, endurance, technique keeping it entertaining as well.....ONLY for those who understand cricket as a game.   




> But if ultimately, cricket triumphs, IPL has won. (and it has IMO)



Wrong my friend IPL has not won it just successfully was able to carter that "specific" audience who just needs pure fun out of the game, by whatever means......thats it


----------



## thewisecrab (Apr 14, 2010)

> ok for you then it should be like......."Oh look!! nobody is watching cricket around the world except India or the cricketing nations....its not popular.....Damm the game wont survive, we have to make it popular, screw the game, it should be popular thats more important"
> 
> 
> I wonder if people like you are in some sports management what would you  do to games like "golf" and "Snookers" which are snail pace games to  make them more popular.


Really? I doubt whether this sentiment remains the same 10yrs on. We all like to stay in our little shells dont we? Call ourselves "great acheivers"?  

Face it, the WC at 2007 in WI was a wake up call to ICC about the fact that nobody has a whole day of precious time to waste (of course, in India, thats well . .I wont continue  )

The number of T20 Tournos has gone up since then. Each of them have been making millions of dollars and garnering interest. (Stanford T20,  T20 Cup in UK, KFC Challenge) IPL has just been more successful. 

If somethings not popular, nobody gives a rat's ass. Is Ranji trophy final bringing in crowds? Australia vs New Zealand recorded lowest attendence for the first time in decades for TESTS and ODIs. I wonder what will you argue about here.  





> you want to be thoroughly entertained.....go watch a movie, hit the bar, gamble, screw around, do whatever.....just dont watch cricket ...simple



So, if I want to be entertained, cricket is not for me? Try explaining that to anyone who would like to see the game grow. I fail to see how this can be used as an argument. 



> lol you dont need brains to garner huge profit and sales in ticket......it was obvious.....add all that non cricketing nonsence,(glamour, bollywood....etc ect) make it shotter (which obviously would shower sixes and fours) advertize it like insane and with a population of 100 crore you got your huge profit and sales in tickets......


Go watch the Ranji final. Better still. England vs Bangladesh test match. If you dont change the channel after 10mins, you sir, are a special individual. 




> Then my friend you dont have the slighest idea what cricket as a game is (which is obvious given the arguement you are trying to pull)........you and all other on your side know cricket just as an entertainment


Frankly, I've had enough of this argument. You just fail to see my point. 



> Test cricket is never just win or loose, even to get to a draw is sometimes considered more tough, challenging and hence even more satisfying over a clear a win. True cricket as a game tests a team's/player's temperament, character, endurance, technique keeping it entertaining as well.....ONLY for those who understand cricket as a game.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok. You win  *sarcasm*


----------



## ico (Apr 15, 2010)

sam9s said:


> ok your support for T20 is welcomed,


I know.



sam9s said:


> IPL is even a more crocked version of T20.


No denying.



sam9s said:


> T20 is not an evolution,


Wrong. It is an evolution.



sam9s said:


> cricket already has evolved as a game,


Yes, it has. btw, earlier Cricket was played with "hockey-like" bats. Did Cricket die when we started using the proto-modern bat?



sam9s said:


> they have changed the format,


How come? IPL has just adopted T20 as the format.



sam9s said:


> added rules,


Test cricket died when no and wide ball were introduced? Or did ODIs die when 15 overs restriction was introduced?



sam9s said:


> added bollywood, added half naked women, added maindrass, added media, added non cricket contests,


Everyone knows that this is wrong.



sam9s said:


> added all non cricketing nonence... ... to lure "specific" kind of audience who just wants blind fun out of the game irrespective of the "actual" game. To lure Audiance for whom cricket is................"just in the first 15 overs" one question of "skore kaya hua hai" in the middle innings and "the last 5 overs" thats it.


YOU as a "cricketing audience" will not even watch a Ranji match on the television for more than 5 minutes. Or you might not even know whether the Ranji matches are going on or not.



sam9s said:


> This is not cricket....


Cricket died when ODIs were introduced?



sam9s said:


> T20 is not cricket


Cricket died when ODIs were introduced!



sam9s said:


> and IPL is even worst than T20 as cricket........


What about Kerry Packer's "Circus"?



sam9s said:


> Accept it or not...


Not accepting.



sam9s said:


> +100 Absolutely...... And with a fact that he still is the second heighest scorer in IPL.


Sachin is a legend.



sam9s said:


> ok for you then it should be like......."Oh look!! nobody is watching cricket around the world except India or the cricketing nations....its not popular.....Damm the game wont survive, we have to make it popular, screw the game, it should be popular thats more important"


Nope. I see T20 as just another form of the game which will give a FAIR chance to smaller Cricketing nations to come forward and participate in the global arena.



sam9s said:


> I wonder if people like you are in some sports management what would you do to games like "golf" and "Snookers" which are snail pace games to make them more popular.


Golf has it's other forms too. We are not discussing golf and snookers anyways. And these games are ACTUALLY more popular all over the world than Cricket is.



sam9s said:


> you want to be thoroughly entertained.....go watch a movie, hit the bar, gamble, screw around, do whatever.....just dont watch cricket ...simple


Why NOT Cricket?



sam9s said:


> lol you dont need brains to garner huge profit and sales in ticket......it was obvious.....add all that non cricketing nonsence,(glamour, bollywood....etc ect) make it shotter (which obviously would shower sixes and fours) advertize it like insane and with a population of 100 crore you got your huge profit and sales in tickets......


Now that is an ON-topic argument in context of the IPL.

Why blame T20 for this?



sam9s said:


> Then my friend you dont have the slighest idea what cricket as a game is (which is obvious given the arguement you are trying to pull)........you and all other on your side know cricket just as an entertainment


T20 is a form of Cricket. And you + all the others on your side will never watch a Ranji game on the Television....???



sam9s said:


> Test cricket is never just win or loose, even to get to a draw is sometimes considered more tough, challenging and hence even more satisfying over a clear a win.
> 
> True cricket as a game tests a team's/player's temperament, character, endurance, technique keeping it entertaining as well.....ONLY for those who understand cricket as a game.


Test cricket is another form of Cricket. Everyone knows that T20 and Test cricket are different.



sam9s said:


> Wrong my friend IPL has not won it just successfully was able to carter that "specific" audience who just needs pure fun out of the game, by whatever means......thats it


So, why not a form of Cricket for those audience as well?
It's just like the case of so-called "uber gamers" calling Wii sh1te when they have no idea about what gaming is.


----------



## abhijangda (Apr 15, 2010)

Now cricket is not a game.
It has become a form of money making only.
Cricket has died earlier.


----------



## sam9s (Apr 15, 2010)

oh man you r even more astray than the wise crab......here are my replies......




ico said:


> No denying.



No denying....lol then whats the argument




> Yes, it has. btw, earlier Cricket was played with "hockey-like" bats. Did Cricket die when we started using the proto-modern bat?



What i meant was evolved as a game, not as a sport....we keep adding thing in a sport to make it more interesting like 4th empire, stump camera etc......never said that was wrong.



> How come? IPL has just adopted T20 as the format.



you r contradicting your own statement, just above you agreed that IPL is a more crooked version of T20. (has'nt just "adopted")........."No Denying"....remember



> Test cricket died when no and wide ball were introduced? Or did ODIs die when 15 overs restriction was introduced?



I am not against evolving a sport...........but killing the mere existance, by introducing things which r totally irrelevent to the sport just for the sake of money......yes money....making it popular worldwide were never the true intentions of the management 




> Everyone knows that this is wrong.



Again then whats the argument.....??




> YOU as a "cricketing audience" will not even watch a Ranji match on the television for more than 5 minutes. Or you might not even know whether the Ranji matches are going on or not.



I will ans that while replying crab.




> Cricket died when ODIs were introduced?
> 
> 
> Cricket died when ODIs were introduced!



Nope...to the first and no to the second.

ODI still exists under the realms of judging the team's/player's temperament, character, endurance, technique. T20 does nothing to cricket as an original sport and IPL goes even further to make a mockery of the sport. 




> W$hat about Kerry Packer's "Circus"?



No idea what you mean here.



> Not accepting.



Neither will I



> Sachin is a legend.



so.....



> Nope. I see T20 as just another form of the game which will give a FAIR chance to smaller Cricketing nations to come forward and participate in the global arena.



just to grab attention, and management to make more money, coz T20 does not require any cricketing talent as such, so its obvious it becomes easier for smaller non cricketing nations to prepare players/teams to participate



> Golf has it's other forms too. We are not discussing golf and snookers anyways. And these games are ACTUALLY more popular all over the world than Cricket is.



I wonder if you really got my point.........what I mean is just to make a game popular around world r u ready to kill its mere existance.......for management yes....... as it draws more crowd and brings more money..............nobody cares for cricket as a sport........I hope this was more clear 



> Why NOT Cricket?



Because when it comes to cricket as an entertainment...... in your (or who so ever is pro IPL) eyes it kills the very existance of cricket as a sport, which is what I am against.....so its better to leave cricket and entertainment seperate.




> Now that is an ON-topic argument in context of the IPL.
> 
> Why blame T20 for this?



I was always on topic........against T20 but literally despise IPL



> Test cricket is another form of Cricket. Everyone knows that T20 and Test cricket are different.



T20 is not cricket......


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 15, 2010)

sam9s said:


> T20 is not cricket......


Well it IS cricket, no matter how much you deny 
(1) There is a batsman who is batting
(2) There is batsman at non-strikers end
(3) Bowler does bowling
(4) There's a wicket keeper behind the stumps
(5) 9 other players are fielding
(6) 9 others are either out and waiting, while sitting in the pavillion
(7) Umpire is there behind the stumps and square leg.
(8) Hit the ball and it reaches boundard, with bouncing is 4 runs; without bouncing is 6.
(9) If it's not boundary, then batsman have to run between wickets to score
(10) LBW, caught, bowled, run out apply

In fact it IS cricket since all these rules are followed.
Now if one says it's a pure form of cricket or not or that it test real "cricketing skills", now that could be a debate but T20 not being cricket is a LOL argument


----------



## sam9s (Apr 15, 2010)

thewisecrab said:


> Really? I doubt whether this sentiment remains the same 10yrs on. We all like to stay in our little shells dont we? Call ourselves "great acheivers"?
> 
> Face it, the WC at 2007 in WI was a wake up call to ICC about the fact that nobody has a whole day of precious time to waste (of course, in India, thats well . .I wont continue  )
> 
> ...



Crab I think u really are'nt getting my point at all. Are you ready to kill the mere existance of cricket as a sport just to make it reach stanford, UK KFC etc etc) ....... as I said for management yes as its making them rich......but its not good for cricket as a sport......

"Even if we acacept IPL/T20 and agree to make it co exist with ODI............, TEST will die......even if managemt tries to keep it alive.......playes wont have the energy left to play that much cricket.............as a true cricket fan I enjoy test as mush as ODI and to an extent T20 as well....but IPL...GOD I disdain it to the limits

Ok look at what IPL did for our team previous year before T20 world cup........it was placed just after IPLs and most of the playes complaint it was the fatigue that was the reason for their poor performance.......
and later managemt agreed that the schedule was indeed too tight and players were not at their best.........and this year.....all forgetten and again IPL is there just before the T20 world cup......does anyone cares about teams performance, contary's performence....no no no ....all are just heck busy in making money.......



> So, if I want to be entertained, cricket is not for me? Try explaining that to anyone who would like to see the game grow. I fail to see how this can be used as an argument.



Ofcourse is it, if you will look at cricket as a sport that entertains NOT as an entertainment that is a sport as well.....

Does the argument sounds more relevent now......



> Go watch the Ranji final. Better still. England vs Bangladesh test match. If you dont change the channel after 10mins, you sir, are a special individual.





> YOU as a "cricketing audience" will not even watch a Ranji match on the television for more than 5 minutes. Or you might not even know whether the Ranji matches are going on or not.



I WILL watch rahji if its between crickting nations, the reason I dont watch ranji is not because i want sixes and fours and cheerleaders etc......its just because i enjoy nations to compete, NOT my own states. U have Ranji between nations (test odi whatever) and I will be there to see.

Also I do see cricket between other nations as well, yes I agree as per the time permitts, but if its India involved, its an off from office for sure.....................for IPL even if I have ALL the time in the world with me I still wont watch.........yes its like the way you discribed Ranji to me.......I might not even know they are going on........

---------- Post added at 06:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:12 PM ----------




Liverpool_fan said:


> Well it IS cricket, no matter how much you deny
> (1) There is a batsman who is batting
> (2) There is batsman at non-strikers end
> (3) Bowler does bowling
> ...



For me and I think for most true cricket fans......Cricket as a sport is played with real cricketing skills.......so again T20 is not cricket.....


----------



## ico (Apr 15, 2010)

sam9s said:


> ico said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


omfg, a true Cricket fan doesn't know about that?

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/World_Series_Cricket

---------- Post added at 07:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:59 PM ----------




sam9s said:


> For me and I think for most true cricket fans......Cricket as a sport is played with real cricketing skills.......so again T20 is not cricket.....


Slogging is a cricketing skill.  Like it or not. It is. 

And you should really stop this "true Cricket" bullshit. 

---------- Post added at 07:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:01 PM ----------




sam9s said:


> I WILL watch rahji if its between crickting nations, the reason I dont watch ranji is not because i want sixes and fours and cheerleaders etc......its just because i enjoy nations to compete, NOT my own states. U have Ranji between nations (test odi whatever) and I will be there to see.


Sums it all. Just because of the fact that "true Kirkit fans" like you will not even go to watch these domestic matches, we need the IPL for the "noob Kirkit fans" to fill up the stadium and who can also act as a motivation for the young "khiladis" to get forward in whatever way.

Secondly, it was a "lame" argument on your part. Why not watch domestic First-class Cricket along with Test cricket of which you are so much a fan? You prefer watching international matches? You are yourself going for the "Antar-rashtriye" "glam-sham" in a way.


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 15, 2010)

I think this is more of a purist versus liberal view of the game than rather an issue with the existence of the IPL itself. Although I would definitely like to point out some things which I found quite harsh. 


> Sachin has redefined the art of batting in the IPL. Only 3 sixes till now. He plays cricket, the rest are merely wild swingers of the bat.


Make no mistake, I love seeing the mastermind at work. But saying that everyone else are mere wild swingers is a rather incorrect observation. 

As far as the IPL goes it does have its ups and downs I guess. However the thread posters reasons to kick out IPL is amazingly absurd.


> 2. When we say that India has nearly 26 crores poor people (according to census of 2001), we are wasting crores of rupees on IPL. Is this fair, if all these would have been given to many policies run by govt., wouldn't it lead to some if not much upliftment of those poor family.


Seriously how much development have gone on *before* the existence of IPL. On the contrary what if I said that thousands actually did get work just because of the existence of the IPL. Or even better do you think any of this is Tax Free? How much of these taxes are being used for any of the policies run by the Government. Why not even utilize the IPL to develop the above mentioned populace by imposing higher tax on these games and utilize it for something good for the people?  Implement something like Education cess or whatever you want to name it just for its development?

Pretty much every sport has its non pure state or tactics which attracts alot of people to it. Its not like the original game died out. If the longer format does die out then I see alot of distress among the sport. From my view I don't see that happening.

However one must agree that the game has significantly been customized for the IPL. Here's what Gill said and I agree with him to some extent. Ironically everything he said has been mentioned in this thread also  .  


> "What the IPL is doing, the bowler is only the victim and the bat, now you have a mongoose bat (and) I look forward to a cobra bat. The boundaries have been shortened ... the whole thing is to entertain the masses. And the bowler is just an instrument for this promotion. IPL is fundamentally business..." Gill said.


Reference to TOI Newspaper 
Definitely a good read if you ask me and he raises quite a few valid points. Ultimately money is going to be the main focus of the IPL, so expect plenty of tactics to come forth just to make those coffers grow. As long as you stay far away from modifying the traditional version and prioritize promotion the same way the IPL has then I don't see issues. 

This is my opinion of course, please don't hunt me all over Kerala to stab me if I contradict your views.


----------



## sam9s (Apr 15, 2010)

ico said:


> Slogging is a cricketing skill.  Like it or not. It is.



Slogging is a skill alright that is a part of cricket, T20 is all slogging skill and no cricket.



> And you should really stop this "true Cricket" bullshit.



And you should stop this IPL horseshit



> Sums it all. Just because of the fact that "true Kirkit fans" like you will not even go to watch these domestic matches, we need the IPL for the "noob Kirkit fans" to fill up the stadium and who can also act as a motivation for the young "khiladis" to get forward in whatever way.
> 
> Secondly, it was a "lame" argument on your part. Why not watch domestic First-class Cricket along with Test cricket of which you are so much a fan? You prefer watching international matches? You are yourself going for the "Antar-rashtriye" "glam-sham" in a way.



Sums nothing, I dont like domentic first class cricket coz I dont like my own states competing.......it in no way implies any "anti rashtriye" thing, infact it proves my Indian Love as I dont like my own states competing with each other.....
And yes I think IPL is for your kind of people only....I agree and I am sad to see real cricket dying........I hope we keep ODIs alive atleast......


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 15, 2010)

sam9s said:


> Sums nothing, I dont like domentic first class cricket coz I dont like my own states competing.......it in no way implies any "anti rashtriye" thing, infact it proves my Indian Love as I dont like my own states competing with each other.....


LOL Joke. How do expect young players to develop then? Meh. 
This Indian Love thingy is just an excuse. It's not like they are rioting or anything


----------



## sam9s (Apr 15, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> LOL Joke. How do expect young players to develop then? Meh.
> This Indian Love thingy is just an excuse. It's not like they are rioting or anything



ROFL, WTH, where r u taking the argument........who said anything about ranji's existance or being good or bad.........young players would always be benifitted out of it......

and that Indian thingi was a counter reply to ICO's anti rashtriya thingi


----------



## celldweller1591 (Apr 16, 2010)

After the I-T raid on BCCI, lets see what comes out of IPL. Serves like a big plan !


----------



## rishitells (Apr 16, 2010)

> *From the Times of India Paper-*
> IPL neither has a world audience nor a genuine league culture. It is merely about owning teams on the strength of economic and not sporting power, and attracting crowds through a variety of sporting and non-sporting gimmicks, including foreign cheerleaders, and late night partying for those who can afford it.


It's definite that IPL is not merely cricket. To make it more lucrative and shiny, they've added the glamor. Is it what we want from cricket?



Krow said:


> Sachin has redefined the art of batting in the IPL. Only 3 sixes till now. He plays cricket, the rest are merely wild swingers of the bat.


True...
Most of the batsmen in IPL look for more and more runs, and they opt for blind hitting instead of playing technically.


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 16, 2010)

> It's definite that IPL is not merely cricket. To make it more lucrative and shiny, they've added the glamor. Is it what we want from cricket?


Please define the scope of the word "we" in this line? Are you quoting all cricket fans or a particular segment? If you refer to all cricket fans , then are you 100% sure that there are no cricket fans who like the IPL ? Because the Poll states otherwise. The only thing in this question I don't understand is are you implying that "cricket"  has changed considerably after the introduction of the IPL ? If so please quote an example. In other words can't these two forms just co-exist?


----------



## ico (Apr 16, 2010)

FilledVoid said:


> The only thing in this question I don't understand is are you implying that "cricket"  has changed considerably after the introduction of the IPL ? If so please quote an example.


The modern One-day international is completely influenced by World Series Cricket.

IPL is the WSC of the 21st century. He just can't seem to accept this.


----------



## sam9s (Apr 16, 2010)

ico said:


> The modern One-day international is completely influenced by World Series Cricket.
> 
> IPL is the WSC of the 21st century. He just can't seem to accept this.



If by HE means me .... than its not me I am perfectly accepting the "mordern" ways that has intruduced, I know it there.............its you who is not accepting that the so called modern ways have completely ruined the actual cricket as a sport, what IPL and that "mordern" stunt has done is made it more media entertaining and hence introduced ways to earn more money thats it. The "cricket sport" is completely lost somewhere in between and nobody cares about that.

The times of paper completely summerises the entire arguement I was trying to pull.......very well said. note the bold statement



> From the Times of India Paper-
> IPL neither has a world audience nor a genuine league culture. It is merely about owning teams on the *strength of economic and not sporting power*, and attracting crowds through a variety of sporting and *non-sporting gimmicks, including foreign cheerleaders*, and late night partying for those who can afford it.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 19, 2010)

Well. The IPL ride is a roller coaster.It has its ups and downs. But the crests are seemingly lower than the troughs. On a higher note, the local guys get an exposure which the Ranjis lack. The IPL is a perfect platform to showcase your talents and display them on a platter. But, coming to think of it? Is it really necessary. The Indian Team is decided on a certain pattern and even if a few players under perform, the brand is enough to put them on a plane to West Indies. Other than that, we get to see legends like DADA, Gilchirst,warne and others battling it out after years of retirement. 

Coming to the negative aspects. Players like jadeja with little or no experience in the international arena are tagging themselves and pestering for money. Certain players are trying to quit international cricket to get themselves lucrative offers in the IPL. In all respects, an utter mess. But then, more enjoyable than 50-50s or tests. No one has the patience nor the interest anymore.


----------



## way2jatin (Apr 20, 2010)

see with due help of IPL sehwag is not playing WC t20 due to injury who was an important player for good start.
What you will about this now


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 20, 2010)

way2jatin said:


> see with due help of IPL sehwag is not playing WC t20 due to injury who was an important player for good start.
> What you will about this now



Injury is another thing it can happen to any player anytime. The players are not getting enough rest which degrade their performance which is another problem for the upcoming T20 WC.


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 20, 2010)

> see with due help of IPL sehwag is not playing WC t20 due to injury who was an important player for good start.
> What you will about this now


Play the other n-1 players who seem to be doing good in the IPL at the moment . If your team revolves on a single player to win a match then I'm sorry that's a team fail.


----------



## sam9s (Apr 21, 2010)

Cool G5 said:


> Injury is another thing it can happen to any player anytime. The players are not getting enough rest which degrade their performance which is another problem for the upcoming T20 WC.



Exactly.........and thats also what I said...



			
				sam9s said:
			
		

> Ok look at what IPL did for our team previous year before T20 world cup........it was placed just after IPLs and most of the playes complaint it was the fatigue that was the reason for their poor performance.......
> and later managemt agreed that the schedule was indeed too tight and players were not at their best.........and this year.....all forgetten and again IPL is there just before the T20 world cup......does anyone cares about teams performance, contary's performence....no no no ....all are just heck busy in making money.......


----------



## sam9s (Apr 23, 2010)

Is anybody seeing what IPL dirty politics has done with the pendora box opened.......I am enjoying every bit of news.........and I'd love to see the Demise of IPL as a result of this........
IPL has brough nothing but more corruption, dirty politics and more greed......


----------



## thewisecrab (Apr 23, 2010)

Lol. . I expected this. Lalisp Modi is too crooked to be clean. Anyways, afa cricket and exposure to youngsters is concerned, IPL has succeeded. It's brought more attention to Indian players, and allowed us to watch Gilly, Hayden, Hussey play against each other. If that wasn't fun, I dont know what is (at least for kirket)

Irony isn't it? Just 2 weeks ago, Lalisp was among 50 most influential individuals from the country (acc/ to India Today). I bet they must be kicking themselves


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 23, 2010)

Theres an article on the post match parties in the telegraph where they claim that city models and foreign cheerleaders happen to make a lot of money after the initial fashion show and the hoopla gets over. Wel, you can pretty much guess whats going on.Around 14 crores have been credited to KKRs account owing to the post fest parties. Make the IPL transparent like the major soccer leagues across the world and we may have a winner here.


----------



## sam9s (Apr 23, 2010)

dreamcatcher said:


> Make the IPL transparent like the major soccer leagues across the world and we may have a winner here.



 You are asking for impossible here in India....


----------



## Rahim (Apr 23, 2010)

^No wonder he is a dreamcatcher 

Manipulation is the essence of business. We all do it eriod:

Now players are coming out to distance themselves with the administration a if they knew nothing about IPLGate


----------



## DK7117 (May 2, 2010)

let IPL exist
It finds us new players.
Lets Tax it too


----------



## sam9s (May 2, 2010)

DK7117 said:


> let IPL exist
> It finds us new players.
> Lets Tax it too



Thanks for the suggestion....seriously that was a whole new direction you brought in to this debate......


----------



## nix (May 3, 2010)

IPL should be banned as there is an overdose of cricket in india. cricket is all the TV and newspapers ALL the time. 

The media glorifies corrupt businessmen and the commoners fall for it. 

The only way you can get indians to play other sports is by banning cricket.


----------



## prasath_digit (May 13, 2010)

I love cricket,but I hate the importance the majority of us are giving to it. And speaking of these IPLs & T20s they were just time wasters. . I voted NO

---------- Post added at 12:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:30 AM ----------




nix said:


> IPL should be banned as there is an overdose of cricket in india. cricket is all the TV and newspapers ALL the time.
> 
> The media glorifies corrupt businessmen and the commoners fall for it.
> 
> The only way you can get indians to play other sports is by banning cricket.



I Agree Completely with u pal. +1


----------

